# Posting a Thread



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

When I post a new thread, why doesn't it come up in the new posts bit?


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

I *think* it only comes up in the list when you click 'New Posts' when someone has actually replied to it. Other than yourself


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Lorian...tell me!!


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Lorian...tell me!!


Cheeky cnut. I just told you!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Prophecy said:


> Cheeky cnut. I just told you!


 Well you daft bvgger, you said only 'think' lol.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

he is right


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Well you daft bvgger, you said only 'think' lol.


 

I said 'think' because I wasn't 100% sure I answered the actual question you're asking. But if the 'new posts bit' means when you click 'What's New?' at the top of the page, then my answer is correct.

I think


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I was only messing about with my comment to you. No offence meant.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I was only messing about with my comment to you. No offence meant.


Well I was thinking of adding you as a friend until you made that comment, so it's your loss really


----------



## mikey0731 (Jun 20, 2010)

Has anyone heard of HGH by a company Called "Unique Labs"

Unique Tropin and they also make IGF 1 Just want to see if they are real

or fake. Thanks.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Weirdo.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

latblaster said:


> When I post a new thread, why doesn't it come up in the new posts bit?





Prophecy said:


> I *think* it only comes up in the list when you click 'New Posts' when someone has actually replied to it. Other than yourself


I think what Prophecy said is probably correct.


----------

